# anyone on clomid with one tube?? Advice please..



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi as u can see from my sig i have only my left tube & for almost 3 years my right ovary hasnt been in the right place.. Just had a lap & it is now in the right place. I have had  a lot of adhesions removed but my con said when  he got through them my tube was perfect so im beginning to wonder if i dominantly ovulate from my right ovary & thats whay it isnt happening. Is anyone in the same position and taking clomid? My follow up isnt till may and im wondering if i will be given clomid to stimulate my left ovary? Any advice would be appreciated. Hate waiting 3 months for a follow up? 

Thanks x


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi KT, I too have one tube due to my right tube being removed due to an ectopic pregnancy. I can't really offer much advice as only on my first round of clomid but I will let you know how I get on. Have my first scan on Friday so hoping there will be follicles on Both sides, dreading them saying I only have them on the side I have no tube!

My left tube is all ok and clear from the dye test and I was diagnosed with PCOS so my con put me in clomid. Hopefully they will do the same for you on your follow up, I can't see why not hun xx


----------



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi.. 
Thanks for your message. So ur on clomid becauses of pcos. You see i had ovarian drilling and it seems to have worked cos my cycles have regulated to around 30 days since august so,im wondering if they will give me just to make me ovulate from my left side. Not everyone gets monitered on it do they? not sure why some do and some dont? Hope it works for you.. fingers crossed x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi KT, I'm just about to start my 7th round of clomid (first at 100mg). I lost my right tube last Feb and I'm pretty sure that my right ovary is dominant as if ever I feel ovulation pain it's always that side. I was given clomid partly because I have one tube but mainly as I have PCOS. I had a chemical pregnancy after my 3rd round in Oct last year and I'm pretty sure the 3 clomid cycles I had after that were no good as I felt completely different on all of them. Have you had tests to see if you are ovulating? I know that some Dr's prefer not to prescribe clomid to women who ovulate regularly on their own as it increases the chance of multiples however, as you only have one tube I don't see why they wouldn't prescribe it?  

I have read many stories online about women getting pregnant and going on to have healthy babies when they only have one tube so it can and does happen, don't lose hope  

P.S. I also hated the 3 months between appts, I'm sure they think that we have all the time in the world and that we should be grateful we're even getting an appt! (which I guess has a little bit of truth to it...) 

Good luck hun


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'm afraid I haven't had a positive outcome with one tube and Clomid (3 months at 50mg and 6 at 100mg) but I've read on here that women have had success, so just wanted to wish all lots of luck.

We start down the IVF road as of tomorrow so there is still a chance after Clomid... xx


----------



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi kazza,
I had an ultrasound over 3 years ago because of some abdominal pains thats when i was told that my ovaries looked polycystic but at the time my cycles were every 30 days it was then i was told my right ovary had drifted off & then all of a sudden my cycles went daft sometimes goin 80 days without af but after the ovarian drilling i had in feb 2012 they have become regular again so god knows. I did have day 21 bloods a couple of years ago & on that occasion it seemed i had ovulated so my con seemed to think i was a bit hit n miss. I had really bad adhesions but he said it ws like a wall n once he got through them my left tube was perfect so cant see it being that whats preventing it. Im thinking i ov from the right more often than not & with that ovary not in the right place for so long i havent even had the chance of my left tube taking it. How many more rounds of clomid have you to go? Hope clomid works for you. I know 3 months doesnt seem long to them but feels a lifetime for us lol!!

Sorry clomid didnt work for you kelly.. Fingers crossed for you on ur ivf cycle  xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

My cycles are pretty regular (ranging from 26-32 days) but until about 5 years ago I would miss one every now and again. Went 6 months without one once! But, because I've been seeing they gynae since I was 18 because of my irregular cycles, I had day-21 bloods done quite often so they know that, even though my cycles are fairly regular, I don't always ovulate. Would they not scan you for 2/3 months to see what side you're ovulating from? I've looked for info in so many places about conceiving with only one tube but, aside from clomid or some other ovarian stimulation, I haven't yet found anything else that could help which is really frustrating. Have you had a HSG done to check that your left tube is ok? My surgeon said mine was but strongly recommended having one to be sure. Have they said anything to you about being given clomid at any of your appts? 

I've got 2 rounds of clomid left, my IVF consultation is in 4 weeks so I don't think I'll need the 2nd one unless they suggest it. Will be having day-21 bloods done this time so I'll know for sure if I ovulate or not which is helpful. Not sure if it'll be the same for you but once it was confirmed that I'd be going on clomid my appts were pretty close together while they did a few more tests and it went back to every 3 months once I started it. Keep pushing for it though, sometimes it helps if you're persistent with them x


----------



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks i will be pushing for it.. I mean if i were a bit younger id be happy to just carry on trying naturally now i know my tubes ok but im 31 in few months & its scary. I had a HSG twice once with my 1st lap a yerar ago but my tube was concealed with adhesions n on my lap other week when they got to my tube and dye was seen to spill fine from it. Im hoping that they will scan me aswell as clomid to see where im ovulating from but i doubt it. Are you excited for ur consultation? We arent entitled to ivf on nhs as my partner has a daughter from a previous relationship so hope it doesnt come to that. Fingers crossed you get ur bfp with these last couple of rounds xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am kind of in the same frame of mind. We're both 33 in a few months and I know I have problems conceiving etc so, even before we'd been trying for a year, I asked for a referral. Too many people say 'You're still young' but sadly, in terms of reproductive health, we're not. Doesn't mean we have less of a chance though  It's good that your remaining tube looks fine, did they remove some of the adhesions? They may scan you, depends on how much funding they have as to whether they will or not. I wanted it for my own peace of mind but was told very firmly no! 

I am excited about the consultation but also a little apprehensive. I seem to be unlucky and hit too many road blocks and have a sinking feeling that, for some reason, they'll say no to treatment. My weight is right on the limit of their maximum BMI and I am trying desperately hard to lose some but PCOS makes it difficult and also the clomid makes me extremely hungry! Just have to wait and see what happens I suppose and do the best I can xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, I had 6 months clomid with only one tube due to tube removal for ectopic & it didn't work.

I then got pregnant naturally but it was another ectopic & now I have no tubes. 

Don't want to put you on a downer or anything just giving u my experience, good luck x


----------

